# Looking for 'hidden' bite suit..



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd appreciate any information on where I can purchase a low profile bite suit (the type that can be worn under plain street clothes.) Although I am partial to Demanet, I am not sure if they make this type of suit- as most of their suits seem to be geared towards competition. I've looked into Ray Allen as an alternative, but I'm not sure if it measures up to the quality of Demanent.

Any advise or direction will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

Hoyt


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

The only ones I know of are the Ray Allen and the Harddog's http://www.harddogs.com/st_cj.html


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

there is one here.

http://www.dogequipment.com/products/bite_suit-9653T-police_tactical_k9.htm


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> there is one here.
> 
> http://www.dogequipment.com/products/bite_suit-9653T-police_tactical_k9.htm


I end up decoying 2 to 3 times a week in a pretty well padded Roca Sport Suit… I get the crap kicked out of me every week and I look like a leper with bruises all over my triceps and shoulders…. What would possess you to put yourself through that kind of torture?!?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> What would possess you to put yourself through that kind of torture?!?


If you mean me I wouldn't, that suit wouldn't give you much protection from a strong breeze.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

I've wondered about that suit myself. The risk doesn't seem so much in the level of pain(ie: bruising) one would experience as it does the very real chance of being physical injured while wearing that canine death magnet! :twisted: 



Andy.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey, all I have to say is...........just look at my signature, its real simple. :twisted: LOL


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a Ray Allen hidden suit, the top is suit like material but the pants are more like a very heavy Nylon. It works but doesn't offer much protection.


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

I have decided to go with the Philippe Clements hidden suit. I will be sure to update all of you on the quality. Kyle, everyone I spoke with that have used the Ray Allen suit reported the same.. that it was EXTREMELY painful to wear. With the limited number of willing decoys I have, I can't afford to lose them!


----------

